# BUCARAMANGA | Aqua Tower | 136m | 446ft | 34 fl | T/O



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Location:*










*November 2014*


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

A very unusual but attractive and futuristic tower


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

March 22:



Sir.Kmilitus said:


> AQUA TOWER


----------



## kareen21 (Feb 3, 2015)

When it will be finish?..


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

Probably 2017.


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

March 29:



Don Pacho said:


> *Aqua Tower*
> 
> 
> Marzo 29, 2015
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

May 4:



Don Pacho said:


> *Bucaramanga*
> 
> 
> Cortesia de Jaime Forero / Facebook
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

May 18:



Don Pacho said:


> *Aqua Tower*
> 
> 
> Mayo 18, 2015
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

June 14:



Don Pacho said:


> *Aqua Tower*
> 
> 
> Junio 14, 2015
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

July 26:



Sir.Kmilitus said:


> AVANCE DE OBRA
> *Fotos Cortesía Constructoras Valco- Construcasa*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

August 8:



Don Pacho said:


> *Majestic / Aqua*
> 
> Agosto 8, 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

September 24:



Don Pacho said:


> Tomado de Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

Edit.


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

November 1:



Don Pacho said:


> *Aqua Tower*
> 
> 
> 11/1/2015
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

November 25:



Don Pacho said:


> *Aqua Tower*
> 
> 
> Noviembre 25, 2015
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

December 27:



Don Pacho said:


> *Aqua Tower*
> 
> 
> Dic 27, 2015
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

January 10:



Don Pacho said:


> *Aqua Tower*
> 
> 
> 10 Enero 2016
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

February 21:



Don Pacho said:


> *Aqua Tower*
> 
> 
> 21 Febrero 2016
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

March 5:



Don Pacho said:


> ^^ Gracias
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

May 3:



Don Pacho said:


> *Aqua Tower*
> Altos de Cabecera
> 
> 
> ...


----------

